# Mount ext4 RAID1 on FreeBSD 9?



## BLuFeNiX (Dec 14, 2012)

I've been running a FreeBSD server for a while now, and I'd like to try it on my desktop. The only thing I'm not confident about is migrating my software-based ext4 RAID1 from Xubuntu. When re-installing Xubuntu, I would just save a copy of my /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf file, put it in place after installation, and then run "dpkg-reconfigure mdadm".

Is it that easy in FreeBSD? Will it be easier for me to back the data up elsewhere and format my RAID1 to a different filesystem type?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2012)

As far as I know both ext4 and mdadm aren't supported on FreeBSD.


----------



## BLuFeNiX (Dec 14, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> As far as I know both ext4 and mdadm aren't supported on FreeBSD.



Thanks for the quick reply. Is there a suggested RAID1 solution for FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2012)

There's gmirror(8) or zfs(8) you can use.


----------



## BLuFeNiX (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks! I'll read up on those.


----------

